# 350Z top speed



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

i know were govened at 156 but whats the actual top speed of the Z... i calculated that every 250 rpm is like 7mph so at 3000rpm 80mph 
4000rpm 108mph
5000rpm 136mph
6000rpm 164mph
7000rpm 192mph with the T Square ECU

any truth to this??? i only verified this to about 136mph

can we hit 200mph???? if so safely????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

with larger diamater tires we can get a higher actual top speed. the speedo will show a slower speed though...

as far as the calculation. im not sure if it is linier like that. ill look into it.


----------

